# Nice Article on Canine Sports Medicine



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

This is a nice, if somewhat technical, on canine sports medicine. I like how it covers front end injuries as we tend to focus on the rear end stuff.

http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com/vetmed/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=768613&pageID=1&sk=&date=


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Interesting read although I was bummed they only gave cruciate injuries a mention, but no other information.

Reminds me I need to call the chiropractor for an appointment LOL


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Maren! it's a good article!


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Maren...it's about time someone got the message out to the rest of the veterinary community about these types of injuries. I can imagine how often these injuries get misdiagnosed. #-o


----------

